# Fuel Pump problems with my 2001 Pathfinder



## 2001Nispat (Sep 27, 2009)

Last year I couldn't get my car to start. I had it towed to my friend's shop so they could find out the problem. They called me later to tell me it started fine and there didn't seem to be anything wrong. About a month later, it didn't start again. My friend told me it sounded like the fuel pump wasn't getting gas to my engine or something like that. I had the car towed, and they called later again saying it had no problems. They decided we should change the fuel pump because that could have possibly been the problem, although it seemed fine.

One year later...

So I have had no problems since that incident until last week. Same thing happened. I was at the mall, got back to my car, and it wouldn't start again. We had it towed to our house because it was too late and no shop was open. The next morning the car started just fine, so we went to get a rental car and took the pathfinder to a shop. We told him the previous problem we had with the car and he said he would check it out. He kept it for 2 days, driving it around for almost 30 miles over that time, and found nothing wrong with it. He said he didn't want to replace a fuel pump that seemed just fine if that wasn't the problem. He checked with someone at a Nissan dealer who told him that this is a common problem, and in addition to changing the fuel pump, there were other parts that should have been changed with it. In any case, he changed those other parts that hadn't been changed last year and he told us to call him if anything happened.

Yesterday we washed the car, dried it off...and of course, it wouldn't start. We waited at the car wash til it was empty and I tried pushing it on an incline. We had an idea that when the car is tilted, the fuel drains somewhere and the car can start. We only thought this because it seems to start and run just fine after the car is tilted and towed. So anyway, I pushed it back and forth a few times, attempting to get it up an incline. We turned the key, and hey, it started.

Has anyone heard of a problem like this before? Its getting to be a bother and somewhat costly. I don't want to keep changing parts that dont need to be changed, but nobody knows what the problem is. I think the hardest part is that nobody sees the problem when it exists..we tow the car, and it starts just fine. Is there a fuel pump problem or is it possibly something else? Anyone that has experienced this, please help me...


----------



## ShadowTek (Jul 31, 2008)

If it'll start when it's been tilted, just install one of those hydraulic lift kits and pop it up on one end before you start it. lol


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

At the time when the car refuses to start, check for ignition at every spark plug. If you're getting spark, then at least you can rule out an ignition problem.

An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.


----------



## Firestone1 (May 4, 2011)

*06 pathfinder fuel pump problems*

I have an 06 pathfinder. a few weeks ago it wouldn't start. It was thought to be the fuel pump, because when we hit the fuel pump with hammer or kicked it, then it would turn over. So my 18yr old brother said he could replace it. he is in vo-tech. He said it was easy to drop tank and put new one in. So I let him. 
Well it went smooth going. Until he went to fill the tank back up. Gas kept shooting out, or you had to go really slow, and it kept clicking off. the Service engine soon light came on. So we assumed it was pressure. My brother hasn't had the time to drop the tank, and its really starting to drive me nuts. it takes forever to put gas in it. and I keep running it practically empty, in hopes he will drop the tank and fix. 
Then today, it wouldn't start again. Wouldn't you know, I hit the fuel pump with hammer, and it started up. 

So now I have 2 problems. 
1. filling my tank. What could be that problem? I suggested maybe the pressure tube was pinched and couldn't relieve pressure. but my brother didn't see how that was possible. Then someone suggested that the flapper on gas tank was broke from when he shoved a tube down to suck out gas to drop tank. If thats the problem can you buy a new flapper? Any other ideas on why this would happen.
2. New problem is its back to not starting unless you hit the fuel pump. but since its a brand new fuel pump, thats not the issue. Could dirt or rust be clogging the fuel pump, and then when I hit it, it knocks it loose? 
I know nothing about fixing cars, or was even there when my brother did this. I'm just looking for suggestions to give my brother so he can figure it out. if he wants to be a mechanic he needs to figure this stuff out. but I don't want it to be at my expense?


----------

